

Can licensing Blackberry OS save RIM? - freejack
http://blogs.barrons.com/techtraderdaily/2012/01/04/rim-jefferies-says-moving-toward-licensing-bb-software/

======
bdfh42
OK, say I am a phone maker who is not sinking into the mire like RIM - so why
would I buy into the Blackberry OS?

If I am RIM and I am finding it hard to compete in the smartphone market at
the moment - why would I want other manufacturers competing with me for the
market segment that still wants a Blackberry?

